# Food you would find at a D&D Tavern



## trilobite (Dec 17, 2003)

Ok what kinda of food would you find at a generic D&D tavern or inn? Would you get a choice or what ever is in the pot at the time?


----------



## Altalazar (Dec 17, 2003)

All depends on where it is - a big city tavern could have just about anything - but a tavern in a one-tavern town on the edge of the wilderness will have a stew with whatever ranger-bob was able to grab that afternoon...

When I go to Ren Faire here in Michigan, I get the bread-bowl stew and the huge turkey legs - those are the best!


----------



## Wicht (Dec 17, 2003)

If it was a poorer establishment I would expect to find either pork, chicken or goose as the main meat as these are animals easily raised on scraps.  At slightly more expensive inns I would expect to find either beef or lamb, and at more expensive inns I would expect to find the regional delicacies.  

Breads would vary in quality depending on the quality of the flour but would be a staple in most inns.  Common root vegetables (potatoes, carrots, onions) would be common fare with fruits being more expensive.  

Of course regional animals would greatly influence the menu as well.

Most inns would serve a staple course or two, while the more elite inns might have chefs that could fix up most any dish desired by the customer.  

That would be what I would expect anyways.


----------



## NewJeffCT (Dec 17, 2003)

trilobite said:
			
		

> Ok what kinda of food would you find at a generic D&D tavern or inn? Would you get a choice or what ever is in the pot at the time?




Well, hopefully, I didn't double post.

But, a small town tavern would use what is available and have a limited menu.  If there are sheep in the area, then lamb-oriented dishes it is; if cows then beef, beef stews & veal; with chickens, it will be chicken dishes and egg dishes...(spam, spam, spam, spam, yes, I know somebody was thinking that...)  they should have some bread available as well.

In a bigger city, you'll have more options, but a tavern in the poor section of town would still have limited dishes.  While a better tavern would have fresh breads, and several types of meats to choose from prepared in a few different ways – a couple of stews, a couple of beef/steak type dishes, a couple of chicken dishes, venison, etc… maybe something a little more veggie oriented if there are a lot of elves in the area… or, something with fruits & berries for elves & Halflings.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Dec 17, 2003)

I don't like the idea of a "generic" inn or tavern.  If I had to come up with one I'd say it would have only a couple, maybe three, choices on the menu.

IMC it depends a lot on the tavern or inn, the town or city it is in etc.  Bigger, more upscale inns in larger cities tend to have more selection than small village inns.  Might also depend on when you are at the inn.  At the prime mealtimes you might get some selection, later at night you might only be able to get what's been warming on the hook all evening.

Taverns will have less food selection if they are primarily watering holes, but some might have more if they try to be more a restaurant than a bar.  Its all in how you decide to make it.  My rule of thumb, though is the better the selection, the more expensive it is (need to keep a better chef, more food selection, more likely for perishables to go bad before being used etc.)


----------



## Speaks With Stone (Dec 17, 2003)

Mrs. Sweeny's Meat Pies.  (Rats if your are lucky, processed human flesh if you are unlucky).

ALA Sweeny Todd, of course.  (I couldn't remember her maiden name)

But in poor areas meat is meat - dogs, cats, rats, mule - all could be cooked and served.

In less desperate times, a little porrige a few simple veggies that store well like onions or rutabagas.

In even less desperate times, pork and probably what you tend to think of anyway.

You can look at any of the James McCauley books for simple meals for peasants, kings, romans, or whatever.  Besides, they are fun to read.


----------



## hunter1828 (Dec 17, 2003)

Meats: Beef, pork, mutton, venison, rabbit, chicken, duck, goose, partridge, squirrel, goat, moose, elk, woodchuck, wisent/bison, pheasent, beaver.

Fish: Cod, salmon, flounder, herring, sardines, trout.

Cheeses of all sorts.

Vegetables: parsnips, carrots, onions, beets, beans, peas, mushrooms. (in less historical based campaigns or those based on Middle-Earth you can include potatos, squash and corn)

Fruits: Apples, pears, cherries, apricots, grapes/raisins, plums/prunes. 

Not all would have all of the above.  Just a list of different things different inns might serve.

hunter1828


----------



## Vahktang (Dec 17, 2003)

First off, if you're in a big town, you had apartments and apartment complexes, 
but kitchens weren't available.
So, you'd go down to the neighborhood tavern and in return for allowing the cooking of your food, you'd give a portion to the tavern.
Next, seasonal food.
Beef in winter in spring, cooking the cattle that had died and frozen over the winter.
Otherwise, beef is for the rich.
Pork, and some sheep would be normal fare.
Porridge all day.
'Beer' in the morning (not the stuff we know now, more like porridge above, but still fermented)
Take a look at the calender and what fruits and vegatables would be available at what time of year.
Apples in the fall. Strawberries in summer, etc.

And the 'bread bowl' thing is a good idea - no dishes.
And bread would be made every day by the establishment.

More later,

Vahktang


----------



## diaglo (Dec 17, 2003)

hunter1828 said:
			
		

> Meats:...beaver.




what thread have you been hanging out on lately?  


i don't think you need to list the meat, fruit, etc...unless you have a very detail oriented group. this will require economic, agriculture, etc...courses to truly answer.

or you could just pick up a copy of Aurora's whole realms catalog


----------



## Altalazar (Dec 17, 2003)

diaglo said:
			
		

> what thread have you been hanging out on lately?
> 
> 
> i don't think you need to list the meat, fruit, etc...unless you have a very detail oriented group. this will require economic, agriculture, etc...courses to truly answer.
> ...




Speaking of Beaver meat, a few years ago I was walking down the street in Downtown Grand Rapids (a reasonably sized downtown, quite urban) and lo and behold, I see a Beaver walking its merry way down the sidewalk.  There is a river that cuts through town - I guess he was taking a walk away from the river (which was several blocks away...)


----------



## AFGNCAAP (Dec 17, 2003)

As many have said before, it mainly depends on the cost of the tavern/inn, and the local foodstuffs.

More likely than not, common dishes will be from farm animals, & not necesarily game animals (since you'd have to hunt every day, in order to have any sort of supply).  Any sort of meat dish will probably be a bit more expensive overall compared to a vegetarian one (with some exceptions).  If near a sizeable body of water, then fish & other "seafood" (or lakefood/riverfood/etc.) could be an option.

Grains and vegetables will probably be common fare, though I'd say whatever sorts of grains and veggies you want available, have available (you'd be limited to certain ones if you were going for a pseudo-medieval European style setting, like no corn, tomatos, or potatos, but who says that you have to?)  Fruits & nuts would most likely be used in dessert dishes, if not some sort of flavoring for a meat dish.

As for drinks: it'll most likely be alcohol, unless there was some regular way to pasturize milk and ensure the safety/cleanliness of water.  Stuff like beers (ale, lager, bock, stout, etc.) and wines (grape or any other fruits) would be common, though mead may be if there's any sort of bee farms/honey production in the area.  Harder liquors may be a bit more expensive (or maybe on par, if the crops needed were common enough), and may be reserved for more expensive places (barring of course, if a certain drink is common enough).

Also, one thing that may or may not be applicable for you, but it's a little fact of the times: other than spoons (for stews & soups), no eating utensils were supplied.  People brought their own knives to eat with (& forks as part of silverware didn't exist until much later).  Though there would be cups/mugs for drinks, stews & soups were either in bowls or in hollowed-out round loaves of bread (sometimes the hollowed-out loaf was used to line a bowl).  Instead of plates, food was served on large, flat trenchers of bread.  Though the feasters could eat the bread, more oftne than not, the bread was given to the poor after meals.

Of course, this may not be applicable IYC, but then again, a general lack of silverware is that much less stuff to have to recollect & wash with every diner/patron.  Bowls and cups/mugs would be made of wood, ceramics, pewter, or even leather (sealed to be leak-proof).  Spoons would probably be made of wood, pewter, iron, bronze, or some other tough material.

One thing you may want to consider for sizeable cities/towns (though it depends on what's available IYC) is what would essentially be "fast-food shops"--they did exist in Rome.  It'd be more like a place in a food court (a counter facing the walk/street, with kitchens/prep place behind) than a "restaurant."  The dishes would be limited, but constantly made, and rather quick and easy to eat (i.e., no need for utensils): sandwiches, wraps, & other easily hand-held foods/entrees.  Any sort of city living may limit/prohibit its dwellers from preparing food in their homes/apartments/flats (too many chances for fire), so it'd be necessary to dine at one of these shops, if not a tavern/pub/inn/etc.

Hope this helps.


----------



## trilobite (Dec 17, 2003)

I thought it would be a good idea to just come up with a list of fare that could be found at a inn or tavern. When the players ask whats on the menu or the like I could quickly come up with some interesting choices instead of the traditional bread, cheese, chicken, and ale.

PS Thanks for all the input. It's been great! Man, I love EN World!


----------



## Phineas Crow (Dec 17, 2003)

Menu for the Fiery Troll and Bridge Inn

Berry Tart, pastry made with a mix of wild berries....................................6cp
Carrot and Sausage Stew served with Berralian Cheddar...........................2sp
Eggs, Scrambled with bacon................................................................5sp
Fish, Fresh. Catch of the day, grilled and lightly seasoned.........................4sp
Fish, Smoked served with a herb sauce.................................................1sp
Grilled Potatoes and Onions garnished with Berralian Cheddar.....................3sp
Honey Bread, loaf..............................................................................4sp
Leek Soup with diced ham...................................................................1sp
Sauteed Mushrooms covered in a creamy garlic sauce..............................6sp
Spicy Pepper Cheese served with a small loaf of elven nut bread................5sp
Wild Boar Stew with beets, turnips, and onions.......................................2sp


----------



## kigmatzomat (Dec 17, 2003)

trilobite said:
			
		

> Ok what kinda of food would you find at a generic D&D tavern or inn? Would you get a choice or what ever is in the pot at the time?




First off, I want to note that in my campaigns there are inns, taverns, hotels, and restaurants.  An inn is an inexpensive place people sleep, eat and drink.  The others are more  upscale (or at least urban) and tend to specialize.  

A typical country inn will have stew, porridge and bread with an ale or cider as the default "meal with room."  Most will also have a "big spender" meal consisting of roasted/grilled meat, some vegetables or fruits depending on the season, a better class of bread with honey/molasses/jam and better beer.  Choices are limited and rather finite.  You might be able to get a common stored food prepared (ham, bacon, etc) but at a massive premium.  

Urban inns will have a bit more variety because of the increased clientele, but it's still going to be potluck plus a few inexpensive meat+vegetable combo.  

Taverns tend to have potluck and nothing more.  Better ones have "pub fare" (i.e. stuff that can sit around a while and still be moderately edible or require absolute minimal skills) and more extensive alchohol selections.  

Restaurants get into the high end fare with food prepared to order.  Selections are far more seasonal and likely vary week to week, but are of a much higher grade.  While some alchohol is served, it is to complement the meal.  

The best hotels tend to either house a restaurant and tavern or be located near a high end one.  In my game world a hotel is typified by having private grounds, a significant staff, and a concierge. (a concierge is a fixer, he arranges for things to make rich people happy.  Rewatch "Pretty Woman" to see what makes a good concierge.)  A concierge can make or break a hotel's reputation amoung the monied elite and adventurers walking around in tens of thousands of GP in gear count as "monied."  

The concierge will have food delivered from whatever inn/restaurant that serves the best (whatever) the guest orders.  I generally treat adventurers as rock stars: exotic tastes, too much money, and a tendency towards property destruction.


----------



## The Sigil (Dec 17, 2003)

You could also check out Tavern maker.

http://www.tavernmaker.de/

You can also google around for older downloads.

--The Sigil


----------



## Ranes (Dec 17, 2003)

You've heard of the phrase, "He ate humble pie."

Humble pie, or 'umble pie, as it was commonly called, was typical peasant fodder in the middle ages. Its content was vile, stinking sheep, pig or cow offal; intestine, cow heel, stomach (tripe) - _mmm_ - and so on.

Simple, single vegetable soups were also commonplace. Onion soup is a typical example.

Just the sort of thing hungry adventurers might expect to find served up in frontier inns and the slum district.


----------



## Ghostmoon (Dec 17, 2003)

Hello,

WotC has also provided a random tavern menu generator.  It can be found here: http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/dnd/20010223d

Hope this helps,
Ghostmoon


----------



## hunter1828 (Dec 17, 2003)

Altalazar said:
			
		

> Speaking of Beaver meat, a few years ago I was walking down the street in Downtown Grand Rapids (a reasonably sized downtown, quite urban) and lo and behold, I see a Beaver walking its merry way down the sidewalk.  There is a river that cuts through town - I guess he was taking a walk away from the river (which was several blocks away...)




Beaver tail is actually quite high in fat content and was considered a delicacy by mountain men, fur traders and Indians of the North American west.  Spit it over a fire and singe the scales loose, scrape them off, then boil or fry the tail.  Enjoy.

Another common food: tongue.  Beef tongue primarily but also bison/wisent tongue where it can be acquired.

hunter1828


----------



## s/LaSH (Dec 17, 2003)

One thing to consider about a D&D tavern is that the ecosphere may be denser to support all the top-tier predators like dragons and manticores and so forth. Thus peasants will probably eat better - there's more grass (and wheat?), more grazing animals, etc.

That said, cheese. If you have a cow, you don't kill and eat it, you milk it every day and make cheese. Lots of cheese. Cheeses that would look acceptable milling wheat. The same goes for goats, except then you call it quark. Not cheese. Any female mammal will give off milk, making it quite valuable.

Humble pie? What about haggis? Same principle - take something horrible and concentrate it. It says something when 'and serve it all in a sheep's stomach' is the least nasty part of the recipe. In a fantasy world, this gets worse.

Where do you draw the line at things to eat? If they talk? If they look like you? I can imagine Trog Tail Stew if you don't mind the stench (and considering haggis, I think people are quite happy with odd foods). In some Scandinavian countries, I've heard that hard times call for Sheep's Head Stew, which is pretty much what it sounds like. People will eat anything.

However, an inn is likely to cater to clientele who have the wherewithall to travel, as opposed to the poor who can't leave home without starving. So I suspect they'd only serve the really nasty stuff if times were tough. Sigh.


----------



## Mystaros (Dec 17, 2003)

*And then there was the City State of the Invincible Overlord...*

In which every tavern and inn described had a list of "standard fare" often unusual and at outrageous prices:

The Balrog's Eye
Wine 5 gp
Mead 4 gp
Roast Leech 15 gp
Snake Stew 12 gp
Beaver Tail 27 gp
Frog Legs 17 gp

The Silver Goblet
Renown Frog Legs 2 cp
Otter Stew 5 sp
Lizard Steaks 2 gp

Kick's Tavern
Bear Bacon FREE (5 gp cover, 20% chance of grippe)

Bloody Tusk Banquet Hall
Mead 3 cp
Whale Blubber 2 cp
Eel Steaks 1 sp (grippe 25%)
Roast Pig 1 gp

And so forth...

I'm sure the new edition will continue the tradition.

For your own campaign, just make stuff up like this! Add in some "monstrous" fare, such as scrambled griffon eggs, broiled segment of carrion crawler, or roasted beholder eyestalks (cajun style... mmm).


----------



## WayneLigon (Dec 18, 2003)

And adventurers could provide more exotic fare, occassionally 

I remember when they killed the giant crawfish in the moathouse not far from Hommlet.. they pried off parts, took them to town and made a giant crawfish stew for everyone as part of their victory celebration. 

I've had elven places that served just fruits and veggies, or various bird's eggs, sometimes fish. And I've had worlds where all the elves were tribesmen who ate mainly meat, gathered nuts and berries, etc. Both were generous with their table. 

What about eating customs or ceremonies in various worlds? In one of the worlds I made, it was custom for the innkeeper to let the first glass of wine from a newly broached cask fall on the floor, as an offering to the gods of the earth. Sometimes they'd find bits of bread and milk let outside back doors for the household spirits.


----------

